# ran out of pellets



## bubba duke (Nov 21, 2013)

I am fully aware that this not the point but I was smoking on my traeger for one of the first times and it went through pellets faster than I thought. 

Does anyone know if you can maintain heat in the smoker without any pellets? And if so, does it damage the element?


----------



## striper (Nov 22, 2013)

No you won't maintain heat.  The only element in it is the Hot Rod which only functions long enough to light the pellets at the start.


----------



## scootermagoo (Nov 22, 2013)

No pellets, no fire, no insulation..........no heat.


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 22, 2013)

Toss it in the oven....and finish cooking it.


----------

